# Examen Médical - Vision



## vivelespatates (29 Nov 2013)

Salut à tous.! 

J'aurais une question conernant une technicalité de l'examen de la vision.

En premieri lieu, j'aimerais dire que OUI j'ai fait une recherche sur le sujet et que OUI j'ai vu le Topic anglais sur la vision et OUI, j'ai appelé mon centre de recrutement et un ''Med Tech'' de la base proche de chez nous pour faire répondre à ma question. Par contre, j'ai pas trop compris le passage en anglais sur la technicalité et le ''Med Tech'' semblait me dire ''Oh non on prend tout le monde'', alors que à ce que j'ai pu percevoir c'est faut. Alors j'aimerais un point de vu un peu plus objectif et vrai.

Donc voici ma question, j'ai pu lire sur le forum anglais que pour être considéré V4 on devait voir selon un pointage de 6/9 et 6/60 de nos yeux avec Lunette. Ce que j'ai. Par contre j'aimerais savoir si sans lunette on peut voir aussi mal que le Tabarnak. J'ai vu qu'il était marqué ''Above 6-???'', mais est-ce que ça veut dire que j'peux voir aussi mal que possible et que y'a aucune contrainte.? 

Aussi, et c'est là qu'est mon plus gros problème, la question du -7,00. Quand j'ai parlé au ''Med Tech'' y m'a dit que il le prenait jamais en compte Etc Etc. Par contre, j'ai pu lire que nos documents sont approuvés à Ottawa, et j'ai pu constater en lisant que quelques-uns avaient été refusé en raison de ce fameux -7.00. Donc en fait ce que j'aimerais savoir concernant ça, c'est que à ce que j'ai pu lire il faut qu'au moins un oeil soit au dessus pour être correct (Soit un disons à -6). Est-ce que c'est vrai ? 

Parce que exemple moi, j'ai selon le calcule mis dans le ''Topic anglophone'' -8.125 et -6.125. J'ai un oeil de Okay et l'autre non, alors j'aimerais qu'on me confirme ou non, si j'ai bien compris quand on parle seulement de 1 oeil sous la barre des -7 pour être admissible V4.

Merci.


----------



## sarahsmom (3 Dec 2013)

Pour la vision non-corrigee, les deux yeux peuvent etre moins bon que 6/60 (ou 20/200) en autant que l'erreur de refraction n’excède pas plus ou moins 7.00 dioptries (+/– 7.00 D) d’équivalent sphérique dans le meilleur oeil. (V4)
Un ophtalmologiste ou un optométriste en mesure de réaliser un examen complet du fond de l’œil doit évaluer ceux dont l’erreur de réfraction excède plus ou moins 7.00 dioptries (+/- 7.00 d) d’équivalent sphérique dans l'un ou l’autre des yeux afin d’éliminer toute complication.
V5: Cette cote est attribué à ceux dont l'acuité visuelle est inférieure à la norme V4. Dans le cas des militaires en service actif, elle est attribuée seulement par un ophtalmologiste à ceux qui ne peuvent obtenir une cote plus élevée. 

Ceci vient du site des normes medicales (sur le RID). 

Mais ultimement, c'est Ottawa et/ou le centre de recrutement qui fait la decision finale.


----------



## vivelespatates (3 Dec 2013)

sarahsmom said:
			
		

> Pour la vision non-corrigee, les deux yeux peuvent etre moins bon que 6/60 (ou 20/200) en autant que l'erreur de refraction n’excède pas plus ou moins 7.00 dioptries (+/– 7.00 D) d’équivalent sphérique dans le meilleur oeil. (V4)
> Un ophtalmologiste ou un optométriste en mesure de réaliser un examen complet du fond de l’œil doit évaluer ceux dont l’erreur de réfraction excède plus ou moins 7.00 dioptries (+/- 7.00 d) d’équivalent sphérique dans l'un ou l’autre des yeux afin d’éliminer toute complication.
> V5: Cette cote est attribué à ceux dont l'acuité visuelle est inférieure à la norme V4. Dans le cas des militaires en service actif, elle est attribuée seulement par un ophtalmologiste à ceux qui ne peuvent obtenir une cote plus élevée.
> 
> ...



Parfait, merci! 

Donc à ce que je peux en déduire comme j'ai un oeil correct en terme d'équivalent sphérique je serais correct. Par contre faudrait juste que j'vois un Opto pour qui me vérifie si l'autre qui dépasse le -7.00 est cool pour éviter les complications! Alors c'est pas si pire, prenant en considération que mon Optométriste me regarde toujours le fond des yeux et que ceux-ci sont merveilleusement beau! ♥♥


----------



## djangovi (3 Oct 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'aimerais demander des infos concernant la maladie de l’œil qui s'appelle "Kératocône".
Je suis actuellement en processus pour rentrer dans les forces et cette maladie de l’œil m'a été diagnostiqué quand j'avais 19 ans. Actuellement j'en ai 31 et je vois très bien avec mes lunettes (LASIK MD m'a fait savoir que je n'ai pas besoin d'une opération).  À mon œil gauche, je vois assez bien (-0,5 dioptrie) et à mon œil droit presque à moitié (-5,5 dioptrie). Je possède un bac et une maîtrise en génie aérospatial. Selon mon "file manager", j'ai eu un très fort score lors de mon CFAT, ce qui me qualifie pour mes 3 choix de professions. 

Puisque j'ai eu de l'implication à l'extérieur du Canada, ils ont fait et terminé mes enquêtes de fiabilité et de sécurité (Background Checking) depuis début septembre 2015. Dans pas bien longtemps je ferai mon entrevue et ma visite médicale et j'aimerais savoir si le Kératocône serait-il ou pas problématique lors de ma visite médicale? Me disqualifie t-elle des Forces?

Par ailleurs mes choix sont:
1er choix: Officier en Génie Aérospatial, 
2è choix: Officier en Contrôle Aérospatial
3ème choix: Officier en Systèmes de combat aérien

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pwegman (3 Oct 2015)

Personne sur le forum peut repondre concernant des points precis sur un dossier medical d'un postulant . Meilleur facon d'en avoir le coeur net est de continuer le processus et d'en parler lors de ton entrevu medical . Les gens sur place sont les mieux placer pour te repondre. Bonne chance pour la suite


----------



## djangovi (4 Oct 2015)

Merci Pwegman,
T'as peut-être raison car en lisant les posts je n'ai que des réponses mitigées. Donc la meilleure façon est d'aller jusqu'au bout. J'ai lu aussi que si les lunettes te le corrige bien, il n'y aurait pas de problème (Car le test de la vue se fait aussi avec les lunettes).
Merci


----------



## Pwegman (4 Oct 2015)

djangovi said:
			
		

> Merci Pwegman,
> T'as peut-être raison car en lisant les posts je n'ai que des réponses mitigées. Donc la meilleure façon est d'aller jusqu'au bout. J'ai lu aussi que si les lunettes te le corrige bien, il n'y aurait pas de problème (Car le test de la vue se fait aussi avec les lunettes).
> Merci



Bienvenue , 
et effectivement la meilleur solution est d'aller jusqu'au bout du processus de selection et agir en consequence de ce qu'ont va te dire . Je te souhaite bonne chance pour la suite .


----------

